
Ask HN: Which (if) overlay app do you use on Mac? - tomerbd
I would like to keep some apps always on top and possibly transparent, I saw there is AFloat and Overlay apps but I wanted to know if there is something that you can recommend and trust if you use such a thing and also if you find it useful I feel like it&#x27;s missing on my workflow.  Thanks.
======
bradknowles
None.

I don’t want anything between me and the primary app I’m using.

~~~
tomerbd
You can consider this part of your primary app, for example if your app is
lacking note taking, and you always want a small window for writing some
notes, related to your primary app then this app always on top could be note
taking. While the notes in mac can be always on top, I can think of something
similar which I would always want on top.

